

Ask HN: Find lawyer to review founder agreement? - qwertythrowaway

I&#x27;m starting a project with a partner as a co-founder. He is providing our seed money. We are putting together an agreement (compensation, equity, etc.).<p>The agreement appears to be written as I expected, but what should I do to ensure I am protected from getting screwed in the future?<p>Any ideas for finding a lawyer that specializes in these items and would be able to provide me with feedback?
======
ScottBurson
I don't know anyone better than George Grellas:
[http://www.grellas.com/](http://www.grellas.com/)

